# Rockler Dust Right



## dws780 (Dec 2, 2016)

I have the rockler dust right collection with the canister. If I add a dust separator bin would it work just like a dust deputy? Or I need to add that on as well? 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

I think you have a wall mount dust collector with a metal filter canister (with a crank) under it, and a plastic bag below to hold the sawdust. 

If I am right, then why do you want a dust separator? The dust collects in the plastic bag below the metal filter canister, where it is easy to remove and replace. Why add a dust separator, where you would have to empty two different dust bins?

If you insist on adding a dust separator, then put it in front of the dust collector. It will remove much of the dust before it gets to the dust collector, clogging the filter less often (less cranking on the handle). You will empty the dust collector bag less often, but now you have added the job of emptying the dust separator, too.


----------



## dws780 (Dec 2, 2016)

This is what I see on two different setup 



















So I was hoping if someone can educate me. 

My shop is small only 20x10


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

A Dust Deputy is just a kind of dust separator, in this case a cyclone design that forces the dust out of the airstream before said airstream hits the vacuum. That said, ill confess i dont understand the question here either. Are you asking if you would need to add both a dust deputy and a seperate, second separator to your system? If so, no, you wouldnt. 

If youre asking if you would need to add a Dust Deputy to your system if you added in the Dust Right separator, the answer is still no, the Dust Right will do the same job that the Dust Deputy would do


----------



## dws780 (Dec 2, 2016)

Ok that’s the answer I needed. Sorry for the confusing question. 
I assume adding the separator to the setup is mainly to take on more saw dust (if add bigger bin) and less clog on the canister? Kinda like the dust deputy on a shop vac 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

dws780 said:


> Ok that’s the answer I needed. Sorry for the confusing question.
> I assume adding the separator to the setup is mainly to take on more saw dust (if add bigger bin) and less clog on the canister? Kinda like the dust deputy on a shop vac


Yes. That is what I was trying to say in my post above, too.


----------

